# sim chip en mi netbook

## ensarman

holas, ultimamente me compre una netbook, bueno la historia de siempre con estos aparatitos, cuando no tienes lectora de CD xD bueno el tema es que esta netbook tiene entrada para un SIM CHIP pero el tema es que no se como usarlo :S o como mi netbook puede majear el chip.

hay 2 cosas que quiero hacer: 

1.- colocar mi linea telefonica de mi celular en mi netbook, osea hacer que mi pc se comporte como celular  :Razz: 

2.- usar el internet movil si es que lo puedo conseguir.

pero como les dije no se nada y no conozco ninguna aplicacion de linux que fubncione con el dichoso chip, deben de haber aplicaciones (se me vino a la cabeza andriod o alguna de sus aplicaciones) para manejar mi linux como celular.

please si alguien tiene info o algun tuto se los agradeseríia bastante, siento que desperdicio esa parte de mi netbook

----------

## gringo

que netbook es ?

 *Quote:*   

> esta netbook tiene entrada para un SIM CHIP

 

se por experiencia que aunque tenga una ranura para la sim, no quiere decir que tb. tenga el modem, asi que primero asegúrate de tener un modem instalado en el netbook. Empieza por mirar lspci y lsusb, normalmente vienen conectados a estos buses.

 *Quote:*   

> colocar mi linea telefonica de mi celular en mi netbook, osea hacer que mi pc se comporte como celular

 

la sim de tu móvil no necesariamente va a funcionar en el netbook y además la mayoría de los modems vienen capados para funcionar con determinados proveedores y/o no permiten llamadas desde el netbook. Pasa algo similar que con los móviles, depende de si el modem es libre o no.

 *Quote:*   

> usar el internet movil si es que lo puedo conseguir. 

 

si te refieres a usar 3g en el netbook seguramente funcione sin problemas si la sim funciona en el netbook y si el modem funciona en linux. Si el modem es un huawei te adelanto que funcionan sin problemas en linux.

quizás lo más rápido es que uses el móvil como modem, si es que he entendido bien lo que quieres hacer.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

 *gringo wrote:*   

> que netbook es ?

 

es una Lenovo S10-3

 *gringo wrote:*   

> se por experiencia que aunque tenga una ranura para la sim, no quiere decir que tb. tenga el modem, asi que primero asegúrate de tener un modem instalado en el netbook. Empieza por mirar lspci y lsusb, normalmente vienen conectados a estos buses.

 

```

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

```

```
#lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04f3:0103 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0461:4d0f Primax Electronics, Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 5986:0148 Acer, Inc 

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

ummm la verdad esta como dispositivo USB pero cual será???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la sim de tu móvil no necesariamente va a funcionar en el netbook y además la mayoría de los modems vienen capados para funcionar con determinados proveedores y/o no permiten llamadas desde el netbook. Pasa algo similar que con los móviles, depende de si el modem es libre o no.
> 
> 

 

ummm deberé averiguarlo como te dije no tengo ni idea de como hacer eso, como te dije me vino a la cabeza la idea de andriod  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si te refieres a usar 3g en el netbook seguramente funcione sin problemas si la sim funciona en el netbook y si el modem funciona en linux. Si el modem es un huawei te adelanto que funcionan sin problemas en linux.
> 
> quizás lo más rápido es que uses el móvil como modem, si es que he entendido bien lo que quieres hacer.
> ...

 

huyyy... no c xD esperemos que funcione, pero donde hay algun tutorial para hacerlo funcionar?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ummm la verdad esta como dispositivo USB pero cual será??? 

 

ni idea, por lo que pegas yo diría que no tienes ... 

 *Quote:*   

> ummm deberé averiguarlo como te dije no tengo ni idea de como hacer eso, como te dije me vino a la cabeza la idea de andriod 

 

no entiendo, quieres instalar android en el netbook ?

 *Quote:*   

> donde hay algun tutorial para hacerlo funcionar?

 

primero hay que saber saber si tienes un modem en el netbook y luego en función del modem que sea quizás te podría orientar un poco. Si el modem está soportado es tan fácil como usar networkmanager, lo hace todo en dos clicks.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

afff me canse de uscar el bendito modem :S realmente parece que no lo tengo  :Sad:  pero entonces que es ese orificio que tiene mi netbook en la parte de atras  donde dice sim card? :S en el manual solo dice que es para 3g pero ni en windows pude ver el funcionamiento de ese slot.

http://netbooked.net/images/uploads/reviews/lenovo-ideapad-s10-3/s10-3-38.jpg

http://netbooked.net/images/uploads/reviews/lenovo-ideapad-s10-3/s10-3-37.jpg :S

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, la mía también lo tiene, pero como no lo detecto el kernel lo deje por la paz. Al menos se que existe el driver para windows, pero en mi búsqueda (que fue corta, al momento para mi no vale la pena), Linux no detecta este tipo de dispositivos integrados aun y se están concentrando en los USB que venden por separado así que tal vez si tengas el modem y de todas formas te tocará hacer el driver para Linux. También lee un poco el manual o la página de internet de tu netbook, haber si encuentras información que te indique si tienes modem, yo supongo que si no lo tienes si podrías comprarlo (así como antes los bluetooth, hace unos 6 años) abrir la netbook y colocarlo, pero recomiendo la compra de un dispositivo usb si es que lo necesitas.

----------

## ensarman

si, creo que no hay de otra, gracias por las respuestas, esta netbook, la compre hace pocos diasy me dio curiosidad al ver que tenia esta abertura para colocar el sim card, bueno, creo que me compraré un modem de esos que hay por ahi

----------

